# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si mund te mbyll nje adrese fb

## riduana

Ju lutem kush me ndihmon me info se si mund te mbyll perfundimisht nje adrese facebook ???? :me dylbi:

----------


## aMLe

*Kliko tek account settings dhe shko tek deactive account.
Kjo mesa di une eshte e vetmja menyre.
Por nese te nderrohet mendja mund ta hapesh prap.Gjate kohes qe ti e ke caktivizuar nuk ekziston fare ne fb accounti jot.
Sdi nese te ndihmova .*

----------


## riduana

Por kete e kam bere por ajo edhe pse thote qe eshte caktivizuar vazhdon te ekzistoj??

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ti mendon se diku ekziston ai account? Atehere hiq fotot te gjitha, ndrysho edhe emrin, beje Miami Beach  edhe le te ekzistoje pastaj.

----------


## riduana

Tani e çaktivizova por eshte nrm qe ajo te hapet sa here dua une??sepse problemi eshte se nuk dua as te me cojne mesazhet sepse edhe pse e kam cakicizuar llogarine vazhdiojne te sjellin sms

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po e hap kur te duash, aty e ke.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## riduana

por sdu te me cojne mesazhe pra mo

----------


## EdiR

Nese e ben deaktivizimin dhe opt out nga gjithcka atehere llogaria ekziston por nuk eshte aktive dhe askush nuk mund te beje asgje. Qendron aktive qe nqs vendos te kethehesh me vone ti gjesh gjerat si i ke. Nese nuk kethehesh kurre me ate emer apo email nuk ka asgje qe te lidh ty me ate account ajo eshte vetem duke zene vend ne nje dhome te erret kompjuterash.
Shpresoj te kuptosh ndryshimin qe per interesin tend deaktivizimi mjafton qe askush mos te shqetesoje. Fshirja fare ka te beje me proceduarat e facebook se sa kohe i lejojne.

----------


## riduana

Ok por edhe pse une kete llogari e kam caktivizuar para shum kohesh mesazhet vazhdojne te vijne deri sot kete gje se kuptoj fare

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Tani e çaktivizova por eshte nrm qe ajo te hapet sa here dua une??sepse problemi eshte se nuk dua as te me cojne mesazhet sepse edhe pse e kam cakicizuar llogarine vazhdiojne te sjellin sms


Ne fillim na pyete per caktivizim e te thame se si behet. Sa per kete cakicizimin s'di gje.

----------


## riduana

> Ne fillim na pyete per caktivizim e te thame se si behet. Sa per kete cakicizimin s'di gje.


ok shum flm nga ana jote

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Per deri sa e hape te dhenat tende nuk besoj se do fshihen ndonjeher
cdo gje qe ti do mundohesh te besh
nuk njoh shume nga fb e kam me te degjuar
po ne fillim mu duk si tip spiuni edhe prandaj nuk hapa hic

----------


## xani1

Mua po më intereson a ka mundësi ta fshish nga lista e miqve dikë, pasi ta kesh pranuar në shoqëri. ndoshta është e thjeshtë të bëhet kjo, por kërkoj ndjesë, unë nuk di.

----------


## Geri Tr

> Mua po më intereson a ka mundësi ta fshish nga lista e miqve dikë, pasi ta kesh pranuar në shoqëri. ndoshta është e thjeshtë të bëhet kjo, por kërkoj ndjesë, unë nuk di.


shko tek profili i tij/saj dhe poshte fotos dhe infos qe tregon nga ana e majt kliko *remove from friends* ose nese nuk do qe as te te mos shofi dot e saj mos te te coj mesazhe fare as mos te te gjej mund te klikosh dhe *block this person* qe e ke po afer tek opsioni *remove*

----------


## aMLe

> Ok por edhe pse une kete llogari e kam caktivizuar para shum kohesh mesazhet vazhdojne te vijne deri sot kete gje se kuptoj fare


*Jo jo,e ke sh gabim.
Nese e caktivizon nuk te vine as mesazhe,as friends request,asgje.Dhe as profilin tend nuk mund ta shohi asnje.Madje edhe nese kerkojne me emrin tend nuk do ju dale asnje rezultat.
Te jesh e sigurt per kete pasi une e kam bllokuar per rreth nje vit,flas nga eksperienca.*

----------


## xani1

> shko tek profili i tij/saj dhe poshte fotos dhe infos qe tregon nga ana e majt kliko *remove from friends* ose nese nuk do qe as te te mos shofi dot e saj mos te te coj mesazhe fare as mos te te gjej mund te klikosh dhe *block this person* qe e ke po afer tek opsioni *remove*


Ju faleminderit shumë, Geri Tr. Kam me qindra miq e mikesha në FB, por vetëm një e kisha hequr nga lista, se ishte tepër mendjemadhe.

----------


## Jonilda

mirmbrema  nese do ta mbyllesh perfundimisht shko tek googel dhe shkruaj: how to deleti fb in 14 days?   dhe te dalin shume faqe dhe do te zgjedhesh njeren e do te veprosh sipas udhezimeve qe ata te thone. por pasi te besh kete nuk duhet te futesh ne fb per 14 dite dhe diten e 15 ai eshte i fshire prundimisht.. shpresoj te te beje pune :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EdiR

> *Jo jo,e ke sh gabim.
> Nese e caktivizon nuk te vine as mesazhe,as friends request,asgje.Dhe as profilin tend nuk mund ta shohi asnje.Madje edhe nese kerkojne me emrin tend nuk do ju dale asnje rezultat.
> Te jesh e sigurt per kete pasi une e kam bllokuar per rreth nje vit,flas nga eksperienca.*


Qellon qe kohe pas kohe te vijne mesazhe qe nuk jane te verteta apo ftesa qe dikush te ben kur shtojne miqte adresat e email nga google account.

----------


## riduana

shum flm te gjithve

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Ju faleminderit shumë, Geri Tr. Kam me qindra miq e mikesha në FB, por vetëm një e kisha hequr nga lista, se ishte tepër mendjemadhe.


mir ja bere ci do mendjemadhet per mua hiqi te gjitha :perqeshje:

----------

